# In shock..



## sailorsgirl

So today I went for my routine 16 Week appointment. I was 16+6 weeks. My midwife couldn't find the heart beat. Neither could the student midwife and so I was sent to another midwife. She also couldn't find a heartbeat. She sent me to my hospital. The doctor also couldn't find it and so I was sent for a scan. I could tell pretty quickly that it was bad news. 

My baby seems to have stopped growing at 16 weeks, and there was no heart beat and no blood flow from the placenta. 

I go in on Friday to deliver my baby. I honestly do not know how to feel. I have had two early miscarriages before but did not expect this.

Xx


----------



## 3boys

I'm so so sorry x


----------



## winterbabies3

&#55357;&#56468; I am so sorry for your loss!! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## george83

I'm so so sorry, I wish there was something I could say or do. Thinking of you and your precious baby x x x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so so sorry hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

:hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Boozlebub

So very sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Xx


----------



## loubyb

I am so so sorry, I had a missed miscarraige at 16 weeks in February. It is so hard, if you have any questions or need to talk I'm here xx


----------



## topsy

so sorry for your loss hun xxx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thanks so much ladies. Feels so surreal. Xx


----------



## Rachel789

I am so sorry for your loss.

I found out at a private gender determination scan on Monday August 17th there was no heartbeat and went to my dr the next morning for confirmation and found out that our son stopped growing at 14.5 weeks. I was 16 weeks when I found out. I was admitted to the hospital Tuesday and delivered him around midnight on August 19th. Sounds like we are both experiencing the same feelings at the same time. Message me if you want maybe we can help support each other. Big hugs!


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh huni I am so sorry to hear that. Hope you are coping the best way you can. Xx


----------



## twinmummy06

I'm so, so sorry hun. My heart breaks for you, I've been there too :hugs:


----------



## rebeccalouise

I'm so sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## Hotbell312

So sorry for your loss


----------



## sailorsgirl

Thank ladies. 

Today is my baby's post mortem. I hope it doesn't take to long for us to get the results. 

My midwife is coming out to see me, and I have been told to see my doctor. 

Xx


----------

